# undefined reference to `sigemtyset' ....



## Lemiras (28. April 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Linker er findet die Funktion sigemtyset nicht! In der Header datei signal.h ist der Prototyp ja vorhanden.... kann mir dort jemand weiterhelfen? Die Funktionen sigaktion und sigaddset findet der Linker auch ohne Probleme.... Eigentlich sollte er die Objektdatei ja haben da es eine Standartfunktion ist mhh bin grad überfragt...

  Gruß André


----------



## RedWing (28. April 2005)

Kannst du mal dein Sourceschnipsel zeigen...


Gruß

RedWing


----------

